# Dimitry Markevitch on MP3.COM



## itywltmt

Today's _Once Upon the Internet_ unearths some tracks recorded by the Swiss-Ukrainian cellist, author and musicologist Dimitry Markevitch. If the name sounds familiar, it may be because he's the younger brother of the renowned conductor, Igor Markevitch.








Born in Switzerland of Ukrainian parents, Dimirty Markevitch (1923-2002) started cello at age six. He studied with Maurice Eisenberg at the _École Normale_ in Paris and then at Tanglewood with Gregor Piatigorsky, who had first befriended and taught Markevitch at age seven.

After playing in the New York Philharmonic for five years, Markevitch returned to Paris, teaching at the École Normale, directing the _Conservatoire Rachmaninoff_, and even managing a sewing-machine plant.

Markevitch rediscovered several important manuscripts, including Westphal and Kellner transcriptions of several *Bach *Suites, and published his own edition of the Suites, playing all six in recital at Carnegie Hall in New York in 1964.

He also unearthed two previously unknown pieces by *Ludwig van Beethoven*: the Sonata for Violoncello and Piano, Opus 64 (based on his string trio, op. 3), and the _Kreutzer _Sonata, transcribed for cello by Czerny.

He contributed to editions of pieces by *Mussorgsky*, *De Falla*, *Stravinsky*, and *Shostakovich *and wrote _Cello Story_, a book on the history and repertoire of the cello.

He was one of the first people to champion "authentic" instrumental techniques and played a baroque cello for pieces composed before the 19th century. He specialized in works for the solo cello and his book _The Solo Cello_ is a comprehensive guide to the subject.

Among the works I retained you will find two of the Bach solo cello suites, and two Beethoven sonatas for cello and piano - he op. 64 he's credited with rediscovering and the op. 17 (originally set for horn, but also adapted by Ludwig for the cello.)

Happy Listening!

_All works performed by DImitry Markevitch, cello with Daniel Spiegelberg, piano (Beethoven sonatas)_

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
Suite for Cello solo no 5 in C minor, BWV 1011

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Sonata in F major, Op. 17 (for Cello and Piano)

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
Suite for Cello solo no 6 in D major, BWV 1012

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Sonata for Cello and Piano in E flat major, Op. 64

Hyperlink (Internet Archive) : https://archive.org/details/019SonateEnSolMajeurPourViolo

*November 21, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "In Memoriam: Lorin Maazel" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------



## itywltmt

*We are repurposing the music from this post as a new montage in our ongoing A la Carte series on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast **October 19, 2021. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.*

The original post, featuring cello music by Beethoven and Bach, is being "mashed up" into a pair of new playlists, the first of which features Bach's suites for solo cello.

This new musical share, in tandem with another playlist from the _Once Upon the Internet_ series completes the set of six suites.

The second suite was taken from the complete set recorded by Mr. Markevitch, found on YouTube at the following URLs:

Volume 1 (Suites 1, 3, 5) - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n3NEvpaduZRxwqUcLXxDI1a6kqo25eiFs

Volume 2 (Suites 2, 4 6) - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kJFwGb1LncFxjgkHUHVCkEyvngReC9Pdw

Happy (further) listening!

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*

Cello Suite no 2 in D Minor, BWV 1008 
Cello Suite no 5 in C minor, BWV 1011
Cello Suite no 6 in D major, BWV 1012

Dimitry Markevitch, cello

Archive Page - https://archive.org/details/01-alc-02-bach-cello-suites-2-5-6


----------



## itywltmt

*We are featuring the music from this post on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast as an episode I am posting September 12, 2022. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.*

As we repurpose some tracks from this 2014 Once Upon the Internet share, I have planned two A La Carte playlists that will revisit the two Beethoven cello sonatas performed by Mr. Markevitch with pianist Daniel Spiegelberg.

In 1991, the pair recorded the complete Beethoven cello sonatas for the Swiss label Gallo. These were released under two separate CDs, thus volumes 1 and 2. This week’s share is Volume 1 consisting of three sonatas – numbers 3 and 4 and the op. 64 (which is an arrangement of his trio for vioin, viola and cello, op. 3)










*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Sonata for cello and piano No. 3 in A major, Op. 69 [NEW]
Sonata for cello and piano in G Major, op. 64 (after Trio, Op. 3) [OUTI-xx]
Sonata for cello and piano No. 4 in C major, Op. 102, No. 1 [NEW]

DImitry Markevitch, cello 
Daniel Spiegelberg, piano
GALLO CD-672

_YouTube _– https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lBuyJynp05jLPMrbIIvscR3Ehba3JoeCg 
_Internet Archive_ - A LA CARTE #19 - Beethoven: The Seven Sonatas for Cello & Piano, Vol. 1 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## itywltmt

*We are featuring the music from this post on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast as an episode I am posting October 3rd, 2022. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.* 

This week’s share is Volume 2 consisting of four sonatas – numbers 1, 2 and 5 and the op. 17 (which is an arrangement of his horn sonata)

Happy listening!










*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827) *

Cello Sonata No.5 in D Major, Op 102 No 2

[NEW]

Sonata F Major for Cello and Piano, Op 17

[OUTI-31]

Cello Sonata No.1 in F Major, Op 5 No 1

Cello Sonata No.2 in G Major, Op 5 No 2

[NEW]

Daniel Spiegelberg, Piano

Dimitry Markevitch, Cello 

GALLO CD-673

YouTube - https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kUTbdN_z8Uzv8GVXKebi2rOV0JJAjafcU

Internet Archive - A LA CARTE #21- Beethoven: The Seven Sonatas for Cello & Piano, Vol. 2 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------

